# Need a rower for Grand Canyon!



## sammyphsyco (Aug 15, 2012)

Guess I'm out, my wife and kids call me a douche bag daily.


----------



## bobblehead (Jun 26, 2007)

well maybe two douchebags cancel each other out...my family does the same thing! If you are interested, we could talk about the tolerable level of douchbaggery!


----------



## bobblehead (Jun 26, 2007)

How is it possible nobody wants to row down the canyon? Is it something I said?....ok, fine. douchbag's will be considered, but positively no tweakers..


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Just to clarify - is tweaking different from twerking?


----------



## ranamafana (Jul 18, 2005)

hmmm, that sure sounds fun, is it a full trip?

Adri


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

bobblehead said:


> How is it possible nobody wants to row down the canyon? Is it something I said?


Maybe nobody wants to play "guide" to a bunch of city folk... Lots of posts like this on the 'buzz; "a cost-sharing opportunity of a lifetime, just row my inexperienced friends I invited down the river because they don't know how..."

No offense but it just isn't appealing to the typical experienced oarsman. I turned down several invites this year and none of them including having passengers.

My next Canyon trip will be 4 people on 2 boats.


----------



## noahfecks (Jun 14, 2008)

bobblehead said:


> How is it possible nobody wants to row down the canyon? Is it something I said?....ok, fine. douchbag's will be considered, but positively no tweakers..


Want to go and can go, two different things. Hope you find someone great to enjoy your adventure :beer:


----------



## CoBoater (Jan 27, 2007)

Randaddy said:


> I turned down several invites this year and none of them including having passengers.


well la dee da. aint you mister big shit? 

theres lots of folks that want to get on the grand and have a good attitude about helping out carrying a couple of peeps. don't let mister grumpypants discourage you bobblehead.

whats the difference between a raft guide and god? god doesn't think shes a raft guide.


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

if it wasn't for the one trip a year rule i would be all over it!


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

bobblehead said:


> How is it possible nobody wants to row down the canyon? Is it something I said?....ok, fine. douchbag's will be considered, but positively no tweakers..


Amazing place but not time of year. I am not sure someone could pay me to be in the ditch at the beginning of August. It was hot enough for me in mid-May. 

Sincerely hope you find someone more heat tolerant than folks like me and have a great trip. Some of those side hikes will be spectacular that time of year.

Phillip


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

on my last trip we had 2 people rowing boats that had never rowed before in their life... one was 27 one was 61 if you guys don't find a boatman you will be fine!!


----------



## bobblehead (Jun 26, 2007)

Dear ran daddy... Maybe you shouldn't be a presumptuous prick. I and the group are not inexperienced "city folk" but hopefully it made you feel good to post. I was a guide in the canyon for several years... How bout you? As I said a rower got hurt in Yosemite and all of my other boater friends have taken their trip this year or have other trips planned. I'll pm the rest of you with details! Cheers all...

And I'm glad you won't be on the grand randaddy.. There wouldn't be enough room with your massive ego.&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## sleighr (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes indeed... if it were not for one trip a year there would be lots of folk eager to participate. ...


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

Randaddy sounds like the douche bag you are trying to avoid. What a tool.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

bobblehead said:


> I and the group are not inexperienced "city folk"


But your group is from Boulder, a huge city, and your "backup rowers" don't have the experience to row the rapid below Phantom. You said it yourself dude. 

You wondered aloud why nobody wants to row your friends dow the Colorado and I was truthfull - people don't want to play guide to a private trip.


----------



## jytim (Jun 28, 2015)

*I'll row your boat!*

I'd love to join you. I have paddled the Zambezi and done the Numbers on the Arkansas in a duckie. Am a decent rower, though have not done the Grand. Very proficient outdoorsman, great camp cook, not much of a drinker. Don't get high, but I like the smell.
I was offered a last minute lottery cancellation on the 17th but couldn't put it together in the 4 days allowed. Then I got on with the couple who took the trip, but NPS would not give me an add-on permit with 24 hours notice.
Tim


----------



## sammyphsyco (Aug 15, 2012)

jytim said:


> I not much of a drinker. Don't get high, but I like the smell.



😂 yeah right and Bill never inhaled .


----------



## cooljerk (Jun 18, 2006)

I don't like cocaine but damn I love the smell...


----------



## jytim (Jun 28, 2015)

*It's psycho*



sammyphsyco said:


> 😂 yeah right and Bill never inhaled .


It's spelled psycho by the way.


----------

